# Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable?



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi guys. I currently own a MkIV Jetta 1.8T with light mods and I am now considering a TT after test driving a couple. I've been lurking here in the TT forum for a few days now and have searched but I cant seem to get any real information on the topic.
I'm looking at a quattro 180bhp but since I only have room (and funds) for one car at a time - will this thing be winter capable? Ive got winter rubber, and my lowered jetta fared great last year so I figure same motor, same rubber, but AWD - it should be ok. 
I wanna know if A: this TT will survive, and B: will I just get laughed at everywhere I go? hahaha








any success/failure stories will be great here - anyone else run their TT in the snow?
cheers
PS: I'm in the Toronto Area - I probably wont have to face a whole lot of deep snow, but there's a lot of slush and such


_Modified by Ainrue at 11:08 AM 11-16-2008_


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

I made it through a few NY snow/ice storms last year just fine.
I'm still driving on the all season tires and it was fine.
if you throw on winter tires I bet you'll be more than fine.
the winter belongs to quattro.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (texboy99)*

Awesome - that's just what I want to hear







The one I test drove either didn't have traction control ('00 180bhp TT Quattro .. i Think. its chipped and has a boost gauge that boosted near 1.25bar as far as I could tell.. could be a 150?)
I read that early models didn't necessarily come with traction control - if this one did have it, where should the control be to engage/disengage it? most of the time the traction control in my jetta just made things much much worse anyway..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

TTq in summer = sports car
TTq in winter = rally car
Need I say more?


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (l88m22vette)*

exellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just started a new job too, so I'm thinking of buying myself a little present. I've found very few reasons to say no at this point.
I've determined that the one I drove is not a 225 (its a 5spd and doesn't have the extra IC piping under the hood) but does this mean it could have been a 150bhp model? The TT I've been driving is apparently chipped because it's boosting about 18-20ish psi. My jetta 'feels' faster and Ive got revo stg1 on it. I'm thinking maybe its just the drivetrain powerloss over the AWD vs just FWD? The road feel in this audi is remarkable though. It handles like a dream, and the feel of the steering..







I think I'm in love.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*









well in my case there are two things ESP and TCS that act on performance and safety/traction.
with ESP turned on, and it's default is ON I cannot get wheel spin
the car will pull back the throttle to prevent it to help maintain control.
... I can turn this off and drift the car through a corner.
I think this is what your Jetta had...
remember the Dub Audi shirt
ESP - Enable Smoke Program
now I can tell you that for SURE the TCS saved me last winter
Icy conditions, I was slowly going around a right turn and the car began to slip
and the rear was going to step out but then the right rear wheel 
brake was applied and it brought the car right under control
where I wanted it to be. 
The way I understod it is that one system uses the throttle
to prevent wheel spin, the other system uses brakes to act on the car
when it senses loss of control... I think it uses a lateral accelerometer, 
and it cannot be turned off....
I think that not all TTs have the ESP button.....
there was a thread about this a while back but I can't remember
all the details.
I fear no winter weather in my TT,
driving in bad weather is never an issue.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

maybe this will wet your appetite








took this shot last winter. great in the winter.. who are you kidding









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

winter?
absolutely!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

you'll love it in the winter. By far funner to drive than an mk4 (as long as it's quattro)
I've got the 180HP quattro too with no esp or traction control. If you start to fishtail just punch the gas and you'll be in a 4 wheel powerslide


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

You guys are tempting me






















oh man, this looks like a sicccckk car to play with.

as for the ESP/TCS - my jetta has the earlier edition that will only claw back the power (the button says ASD If I am not mistaken), and would NOT apply braking, which is why it nearly ruined me on a few occasions. I'm no boy racer, but at times when I expect power and then all of a sudden it disappears, it feels like hitting a brick wall - engine braking I would assume. 
either way, the TT I was demoing has just a dummy plate where the ESC button would go, so I guess its without that feature.
The thing is: there are 3 different TTs at this dealer (my father works there







) so I'm basically doing my learning and trying to figure out which one best suits me. They've got a rag top for something like $8k, but I think that's pushing it as far as a winter car heh (don't even know if its a quattro or manual for that matter...
The one I demo'd had 110k km, was a coupe - chipped and has a vent mount boost gauge and was going for $14,9
No idea what the 3rd one is. I'd like a 225, but I think I'll be going past the k04 to a t3 or something in the future so I don't know if it makes sense to try to start with that 225 base if I'm just going to modify most of the parts anyway.








cheers to this forum as well. I was afraid it wouldn't move as fast as the MkIV forum, but most of those threads are <which type of rimmmzzz should I get?????> anyway


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_











Just noticed you've got the ragtop as well - how is the cabin in the winter? gotta keep the heat on all the time or what?








and the opposite with summer/AC when the top is up?
to me its kinda like nails on a chalkboard to take a 'sportscar' out in the winter - this is why I'm nervous


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

this car was built to handle snow. It's almost a crime NOT to winter drive it








and what interior choices do you have? (color wise)


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

I have yet to see the other two cars. I will probably be going to check the convertible out tomorrow or later on tonight if the timing is right.
The one I demo'd was a silver exterior with black leather interior. tbh its a little pricey for me atm, and I'm not sure of margins or anything but list was $14,9. I'm hoping to find one for $10k or less (I really don;t know what My jetta's worth, considering it has 225k km on it and light mods) and the convertible is around 8k (god I hope its quattro and manual.)
I'm hoping to get $4-5k for my Jetta. I find the silver exterior a bit bland for such a nice car - my mkIV is a sweet tornado red color







but honestly, the TT could be pink and I'd still consider it, that's how thrilled I was when I drove it


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

I don't have a Roadster but my Coupe gets HOT if I leave the heat on for even a couple of minutes. It easily gets hot enough to turn the AC on again and my TT didn't even come with heated seats. IIRC all Roadsters have heated seats and I heard they get pretty warm at even the lowest settings.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

TT is a great winter car as long as the snow isnt too deep.. we got 9 inches overnight once last winter & I couldnt make it to work... 
But I have driven it up to the ski mountain where its been snowy roads the whole way it did great


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

Hey,
Ive got an 03 TT 225 Quattro Coupe, I previously owned a Jetta 1.8T like yourself. Its a night and day differnce in the winter, my Jetta was lowered moderately and did o.k. in the snow on winters, but the TT is crazy good in the snow on winters in comparison to it. I live in a snow belt area north of you and have total confidence getting around in the winter. I just try to avoid deep rutted hard packed or ice chunks as the TT rides lower then the Jetta did. The only real bummer is I like a really clean car, in our area its hard to keep a clean car during the winter months. 
Go for the TT, you wont regret it at all. Its an awsome car, and you feel invincable in any weather conditions in it.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Alan_G_1.8T)*

wow, a fellow Ontarian who knows EXACTLY what its like.







Thanks a million for the posts guys, this is making it entirely tempting.








I hear you about the cleanliness part - at least the interior is smaller and therefore should be easier to clean







rubber mats should help a lot too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This will probably be the same with any car though.
man, I'm so excited to test this roadster now


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

if you put snows on, you will be more then fine.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

rag top is the $hit. i Love it. heated seats are a wonderful thing and besides.. the summer.... top down= 'pus$y Magnet!'


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

I drove my quattro TT through a winter the first year I had it. I had a good set of winter tires and the car was unstoppable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

Lotsa fun - you'll love it!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (TTRU)*


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (l88m22vette)*









wow. Definitely going to seriously consider this.















AWD HERE I COME


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ainrue* »_








wow. Definitely going to seriously consider this.















AWD HERE I COME









Don't consider, just do.







p.s. I'm from Ottawa so I know the Canadian winters good and you'll love the TT in the snow. 
pps. There's a snow autocross course that gets set up about 3 hrs away from Toronto to play in too


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

All you poor bastards dealing with all that snow








TT's love the Florida Sun and Rain


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_you'll love it in the winter. By far funner to drive than an mk4 (as long as it's quattro)
I've got the 180HP quattro too with no esp or traction control. If you start to fishtail just punch the gas and you'll be in a 4 wheel powerslide









Oh man...I had a BLAST with mine last winiter. One night last year we got 8 inches of new snow and I was the only small car out driving with the big 4x4 trucks. I was making the turns in a very controlled manner with minimal slide and got the back end to swing around to where I wanted it to go and just punched the throttle...it just dug in and WENT.
Winiter rally car FTW - and you'll like the ass warmers, too.
There WAS a little issue that I had with my airbag light last year when I was parked outside in -40 weather, but it was fixed with an eBay AB light resetter. It's a semi-known ultra-cold weather issue with one type of AB controller.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

my TT made it through 14" of snow last year with zero problems. i was laughing at all the trucks that were stuck while i just go by smoothly in my sports car


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

I just did the same as you. I had an 03 Jetta 1.8t and made the switch to a 00 180q TT. I just hoped on here to ask the same question you did.
So all seasons seem to be alright with these? thats all i had on my jetta and it wasnt to bad at all.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (markcorrado1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markcorrado1* »_All you poor bastards dealing with all that snow









You haven't driven a TT if you haven't done a powerslide through a corner at 20mph in 6" of snow. Thank you Haldex controller


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (l88m22vette)*

Im tired of fall, give me some Snow !


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (TTTT)*

Mine did okay in the snow...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
You haven't driven a TT if you haven't done a powerslide through a corner at 20mph in 6" of snow. Thank you Haldex controller









Amen, brother!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

TT's work very well in the winter. I live in Duluth, MN on the steep streets right next to the lake. I can fly up and down no problem when there's snow and ice on them. Many FWD only cars have serious issues getting up the streets. I feel very safe and confident in my car. This is my main reason for always wanting to own an AWD car.


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

THE AUDI TT IS THE ULTIMATE CAR FOR ANY OCCASION.
GET A SET OF SNOW WHEELS WITH SNOW TIRES FOR WINTER.
SWAP THEM OUT FOR THE SNOWY SEASONS.
THE QUATTRO IS KICKKKKK ASS.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

Hi guys, 
back again - still trying to sort out numbers on a TT here, but I am definitely wanting to buy for sure.
I took the potential car out for another spin and I tried to open it up a wee bit. The exhaust note and the turbo spooling are way nicer sounding than in my jetta - I really love this TT.
I'm just wondering though, the model I'm looking at does not have traction control, yet when I gun it when the boost spikes I notice the tires break loose (and I get thrown to the right?) This is no big deal to me, but what's incredibly annoying is that every time I do so (and even times when I'm not sure Ive had slippage) the dash beeps at me and flashes the parking brake light at me. 
I don't think the cable is stuck on.. I'd notice that, and the only other thing it seems to be is the car losing traction, or possibly the fuel being low (the gas light came on and off a couple times depending on hills etc) Is this common? is there a way to shut it off? it was already annoying me and I only had it out for 15 minutes or so. 
also, one other little quirk is that when I drop the parking brake and then let off the foot brake there's a weird squeek, like some sort of pressure valve is letting loose... really odd and never heard anything like it on the jetta. This is probably nothing but the car's 'character'


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

and you want to buy it with all these weird things? test drive a newer one...


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

Move on, you dont want to spend your 1st months of ownership paying and diagnosing someone elses problems. Id recommend getting a newer one. When researching mine I really got the impression that pre 2003 TTs had a few teething problems, just my personal impression though. I went for a 2003, with the BEA engine code, and so far, knock on wood, its been perfect. Read the frequently asked questions, its got good stuff in there.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Alan_G_1.8T)*

I ~just graduated from college, so there's no money for a newer one really. this one only has 110km on it and it pulls really hard (found out its got an aftermarket exhaust on it too.) Basically, the one I'm considering, I believe, is a steal, otherwise I'd just keep driving the jetta. (and no, its not low cause its damaged, its low because my father works at the dealership)
just want to know what the beeping noise is when I break the tires free. It doesn't have ESP.
I am thinking it is either some sort of traction warning or an overboost thing (the gauge shows in bar - it hits over 1.5, I'd guess 21 psi - which is what revo software in my jetta is like )


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Alan_G_1.8T)*

Well if you can get it cheap because of those minor issues (which could be expensive) then it's worth it.. I was able to knock off 2k when I bought mine because of little cosmetic things here and there that I pointed out.
but with electrical gremlins I'd probably leave it


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*









I just want to know what the flashing and beeping is. It must serve some function.

as I said before, I can get it cheap because my dad works at the dealership, not because it is defective or has electrical gremlins (that I know of).


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

Well can you bring it to a mechanic's to get assessed before you buy?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Scan it for codes if you haven't. Problems with the ABS system on these cars can be expensive... Something doesn't seem right here.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

the CEL isn't on. I don;t believe there are any codes, but I can get it read. Again, this is my father selling me this car, not some shady dealership Ive never seen before.
all I'm trying to trying to determine is why that red light (the same one that denotes that your parking brake is on) flashes and beeps when I accelerate hard. it seems to happen only on wheel slippage.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

Wish I could help, but I've not heard of the ebrake light flashing during slippage, as mine has traction control (esp) with a seperate indicator for it. 
What sounds wierd to me though is your comment about it pulling right when it breaks free. If I turn esp off, when it breaks free it still tracks pretty darn straight. If yours is quattro, it should not exhibit big signs of torque steer, if this is in fact what it is. My Jetta used to torque steer big time, the first thing I noticed with the TT was the lack of torque steer in comparison to it. Hopefully you can figure this out before you decide to buy.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Alan_G_1.8T)*

the pull to the right was typically the same time that the red light flashed. I dont think it was torque steer because I wasn't turning, this was on a straight away. it felt like the fronts gave way but the rears still held, but I can't really be sure (keep in mind also that this car is modded. could this possibly be a sign of an LSD?) I'm also pretty certain that the red light may have had something to do with the fuel light being on, but I hope someone can verify.

Anyway, I've decided to not go with this particular TT, and may not be able to afford one at all until spring unfortunately. Insurance here is a killer, and I'm still young (23) and therefore a high risk to insurance companies







Gotta pay to play I guess. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a newer TT when the time comes.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

Fuel light? You mean the "low on gas" light?


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

yes, the low fuel light was on (which is obviously in the center of the cluster) and then as i was driving the red light kept flashing and going off, seemingly when the tires slipped free, but sometimes, it seems, at random.
still really confused by it. I'm now going to wait until spring before I make a purchase. I hope I can find a better insurance company by then... 
one tiny infraction (speeding, 10 over) and they quoted me $3400/yr on this 2000 TT







I'm 23m its not like I'm a 17 year old with a brand new TT. jeez.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

That's expensive. I'm with ING, 26, and pay 170 or so a month with 3 tickets.. you should give them a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Ainrue)*

I bought my TT in Chicago, and currently live in Regina Sask. Despite not seeing "massive" snow quite yet, the snow that I did face has been of no problem. The quattro system is FANTASTIC! You can go into a slide, and it will catch on a second later. My only concern could be ground clearance, but I guess roads get paved rather quickly here in Regina. 
You definitely won't get laughed at. People here look at my car all the time. I just don't know if they look at it cause its different, or because I have Illinois plates.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Canadian looking at a TT - Winter Capable? (Polski Ogier)*

If they comment, just tell them that IL plates are where it at


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_That's expensive. I'm with ING, 26, and pay 170 or so a month with 3 tickets.. you should give them a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, I got another quote from belair online, which I probably screwed up because they have vague questions. I ended up looking at 2k/yr for $1000 deductible, or $2400 for 500 ded, which i was prepared to go with.
anyway, Im waiting until spring and then I'm going to buy and mod the car the way I want, as opposed to picking up someone else's sloppy seconds


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ainrue* »_anyway, Im waiting until spring and then I'm going to buy and mod the car the way I want, as opposed to picking up someone else's sloppy seconds









Always the best policy


----------

